# Prime Docking Keyboard - Who Currently Has the Dock?



## Pithism

So i am still waiting for my Docking Keyboard to arrive in the mail. I ordered my Tablet and Dock on November 22 Via amazon, and still have no ETA on when i will get the keyboard.

Amazon actually emailed me asking if i still want to wait for the keyboard, and made me verify i still want it by clicking a link.

So i am trying to figure out who has one and where they bought it from, as well as see how many people are in my situation and are still waiting for the docking keyboard.

Hope this helps me as well as others.


----------



## nicentral

I ordered my dock when I pre-ordered from B&H. They both arrived at the same time. I love having the flexibility of using either the on-screen keyboard or dock. Usually when I'm walking around the house, I don't have it docked, but on my desk I do and use the keyboard when it is there. I also really like the way the tablet gets charged from the dock's battery when it's not plugged in. I typically go the whole weekend without having to plug it in just by docking it.


----------



## deltaechoe

I ordered mine from best buy last week and it is out for delivery right now... Do an oms order for one at best buy and that will be the quickest way to get one

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Pithism

i bought the gold one and isnt the best buy way only for gray


----------



## deltaechoe

I got mine the night I wrote the post, OMS orders from best buy are the key, just get the SKU for the dock. That's pretty much the only way to get one right now, also the keyboard dock rocks my socks, its great


----------



## toast333

I has 1. Got from bb same time I got prime. It's sick.


----------



## Ibrick

I'm lovin the dock. Makes things so much easier, only thing is certain apps only work in portrait mode, which makes holding it kinda odd.

Also since it mounts and unmounts the SD loaded in the dock each time you shut the screen off, it makes using it for additional storage a little more difficult.

That being said, I have a feeling its not going be needed very often with all space available already.

Oh, and I got my dock when the first shipment of tablets from BB started showing up. Ordered from a local place. www.americantv.com

Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


----------



## frellingfrakker

I got my Prime and dock yesterday via UPS from BB.com. The dock is very high quality with a good keyboard and I love the flexibility it adds.


----------



## TCM

I need to get mine, my friend has the dock and it is awesome.


----------



## Christo

Got a grey dock now, looking for a gold one. I've got one on pre-order from BLT, *supposed* to ship *next* Friday...


----------



## patis11

This should help us locate the dock. I dunno why I just didn't place my order the same time that I had got my prime...

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/tablets/asus/accessories/


----------



## oreoferret

The dock sucks, don't bother

I have it.. and 90% of the time (low estimate).. something doesn't work.. either the keyboard doesn't work.. or the keyboard lets me type, but the trackpad/mouse pointer doesn't show up etc

putting my prime and my keyboard on ebay if I can't return both.

Worst product purchase in the last 5 years, no comparison


----------



## ronde90

I just gt my dock and it works great. It can get a little buggy every now and then but it just came out and that is expected; I feel that Asus will relase updates for it in the coming weeks that will fix any minor issues that anyone may be having. When I have issues, usually locking the screen and then turning the screen back on works. It was a great purchase on my part; the tablet works just like a netbook. I love it. Also, I got mine from BestBuy using the OMS order strategy.


----------



## TCM

I got my dock at Best Buy using the OMS order trick that my friend found (and used) from another forum. I can find the SKU # needed for the OMS order if anyone is interested.


----------



## Christo

TCM said:


> I got my dock at Best Buy using the OMS order trick that my friend found (and used) from another forum. I can find the SKU # needed for the OMS order if anyone is interested.


Very interested in the Gold SKU, thanks!


----------



## MrCollins

I haven't ordered my dock yet. Not sure if I will. I kinda like not being tied down to a physical keyboard. As I will be using my tablet as a reader and sketch book 80% of the time. However, wondering if anyone has tried using a USB mouse with it? I'm sure there are lack of drivers and communication issues. I'm thinking it might be worth it while using the remote desktop. I know it has a track pad. I hate track pads.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Christo

If it's anything like the TF101, mouse support shouldnt be an issue... mine handled a mouse just fine...


----------



## TCM

Christo said:


> Very interested in the Gold SKU, thanks!


SKU: 4175048 for the GREY dock.

SKU: 4222113 for the Champagne dock. ***Note*** supposedly you can't order this using the OMS trick (yet).


----------



## Christo

TCM said:


> ***Note*** supposedly you can't order this using the OMS trick (yet).


I'll try it out and see what happens...!


----------



## shawk85

Found this just a few minutes ago. The words transformer and prime arent even in the description which is why most havent been able to find this yet. Just ordered mine, they're in stock should be here by Friday! http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+Portable+Docking+Station/4175048.p?skuId=4175048&productCategoryId=pcmcat242000050003&id=1218459198234


----------



## Christo

shawk85 said:


> Found this just a few minutes ago. The words transformer and prime arent even in the description which is why most havent been able to find this yet. Just ordered mine, they're in stock should be here by Friday! http://www.bestbuy.c...d=1218459198234


Weird, it's showing available at *all* stores near me now... Now I just need to find the gold one! Tomorrow I may be able to try the OMS trick...


----------



## oreoferret

Well, 2 firmware updates later..

I'd say i'm still > 90% chance the keyboard/dock/trackpad.. that at least one of them won't "work"..

like.. I can type cnn.com into the browser via keyboard.. but the trackpad/mouse pointer is gone

or i'll get the mouse pointer, maybe once a day or so.. and then the keyboard sucks

tried 3 keyboards and 2 prime's.. they all exhibit this

sadly my prime is > 30 days since I bought it.. so I can't return this giant pile of garbage

hoping the ebay "people" aren't well informed so I can get lucky and offload this trash


----------



## Christo

oreoferret said:


> Well, 2 firmware updates later..
> 
> I'd say i'm still > 90% chance the keyboard/dock/trackpad.. that at least one of them won't "work"..
> 
> like.. I can type cnn.com into the browser via keyboard.. but the trackpad/mouse pointer is gone
> 
> or i'll get the mouse pointer, maybe once a day or so.. and then the keyboard sucks
> 
> tried 3 keyboards and 2 prime's.. they all exhibit this
> 
> sadly my prime is > 30 days since I bought it.. so I can't return this giant pile of garbage
> 
> hoping the ebay "people" aren't well informed so I can get lucky and offload this trash


Very weird dude... I'm not having any of these issues with mine... Sorry to hear about your luck


----------



## shawk85

oreoferret said:


> Well, 2 firmware updates later..
> 
> I'd say i'm still > 90% chance the keyboard/dock/trackpad.. that at least one of them won't "work"..
> 
> like.. I can type cnn.com into the browser via keyboard.. but the trackpad/mouse pointer is gone
> 
> or i'll get the mouse pointer, maybe once a day or so.. and then the keyboard sucks
> 
> tried 3 keyboards and 2 prime's.. they all exhibit this
> 
> sadly my prime is > 30 days since I bought it.. so I can't return this giant pile of garbage
> 
> hoping the ebay "people" aren't well informed so I can get lucky and offload this trash


Yes that's very unfortunate and also very unusual. I have several friends with the prime that have no issues whatsoever. Also Asus is extremely consumer friendly and prides themselves on their customer service. In fact, they have offered me full refunds for motherboard issues I've had in the past and with that many primes and keyboards, I would think they would do the same for you. I also haven't really seen a complaint on this issue on any other forum. Hope it works out for you in the end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## oreoferret

As an example.. just got back from lunch.. prime was on desk.. lid closed

Open up lid.. keyboard works.. but the mouse pointer isn't visible/cant seem to summon it up

So like.. "now what do I do" so to speak.

even if I had to like, disconnect/reconnect 3 times while chanting "asus asus" I would do it.. I just cna't find any set of repeatable steps to make this work


----------



## Christo

oreoferret said:


> As an example.. just got back from lunch.. prime was on desk.. lid closed
> 
> Open up lid.. keyboard works.. but the mouse pointer isn't visible/cant seem to summon it up
> 
> So like.. "now what do I do" so to speak.
> 
> even if I had to like, disconnect/reconnect 3 times while chanting "asus asus" I would do it.. I just cna't find any set of repeatable steps to make this work


This might sound really dumb, but is there a chance you've hit the trackpad disable button? I only ask because I did it before without realizing it...


----------



## oreoferret

Christo said:


> This might sound really dumb, but is there a chance you've hit the trackpad disable button? I only ask because I did it before without realizing it...


Well, considering I didn't realize there WAS ONE.. I guess it is possible.. but in truth, I don't think I hit anything on the keyboard

(goes to go look at this prime to see where this magical button is hah)

found the button

humorously... I can click it.. and watch it enable/disable the track pad.. I just don't get a mouse pointer

so... I start using the browser.. cnn.com.. lah lah.. 40 seconds later.. shazaam! mouse pointer

maybe I just have to open my prime "lid".. and dance around for 1 minute each time I want to use it hah


----------



## hawkeye12

I picked up my dock yesterday at Best Buy....I was just calling all the ones in my area and found one.

I let it charge all night and have been using it on and off today and I am absolutely loving it. I have no lag at all and haven't had any glitches. This does not surprise me as I have not had any issues with my prime.

Very glad I picked one of these up.


----------



## MrCollins

Hmmm interesting and good to know thx Christo

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rollingthunder

Just got the dock today and have been on it all day long. I have not had any problems at all.. I am really enjoying it


----------

